
Ask HN: Best wiki solutions for small teams? - gandutraveler
Looking for recommendation on wiki&#x2F;project management for a 10 member non techie team. Looking for good folder management,look and feel customization. Tried quip which is simple but not too many customization features and folders look ugly. Confluence was overkill for our use case and users found it hard to create documents. Any other recommendations?
======
mindcrime
Bloodhound? [http://bloodhound.apache.org/](http://bloodhound.apache.org/)

~~~
gandutraveler
This looks good. Will evaluate it today. Thanks

~~~
mindcrime
The project doesn't look very active though... but I remember liking Trac back
in the day. Anyway, might be worth a look.

------
whmgeek
Bitrix?

